# تعلم الانجليزية باجادة وباحتراف فى 14 يوم فقط



## علاام فايز (24 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



كورس اتقان الانجليزية فى اسبوعين فقط



http://online--degrees.us/education-learnning-shop/Make-Daily-Planners-for-Students.htmlhttp://online--degrees.us/education-learnning-shop/Make-Daily-Planners-for-Students.htmlhttp://online--degrees.us/education-learnning-shop/Make-Daily-Planners-for-Students.htmlالان بطريقه مريحه وسهله جدا
تعلم اللغه الانجليزية الاصلية التى يتحدثها الامريكان الاصلين

Native Speakers

الكورس عباره عن ملفات pdf مقابل ملفات اوديو

لكل ملف pdf ملف صوت

انت هاتفتح ملف البى دى اف وتسمع المحادثه اللى تمت من خلاص ملف الصوت
وهاتعرف الناس دى بتتكلم ازاى وايه هيا الكلمات والتعبيرات العاميه اللى بتسخدمها فى حياتهم اليومية
لو ربنا كرمك وسافرت اى بلد هتلاقى نفسك مش فاهم انجليزى خالص لان الانجليزى اللى احنا بندرسه وبنتعلمه غير الانجليزى العام اللى بيستخدم فى التعامل اليومى للسكان الاصليين فى الولايات المتحده


بالاضافه الى ان الكورس مفيد جدا جدا للمترجمين








سعر الكورس على موقعه الرسمى




لكن هنا ببلاش اكيد


حجم الكورس

1.7 جيجا


Download


فى النهاية اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع قد نال اعجابكم
[/FONT]​


----------

